

India's Mars mission: Picture that spoke 1,000 words - kamaal
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-29357472

======
chdir
Mom celebrating MoM :) On a serious note: indeed, a proud moment.

Quoting from the article:

\- Look at our rocket scientists, said one tweet, when women working in call
centres think that wearing jeans "makes them modern and scientific". Somebody
wondered why "no matter how much women succeed/achieve, the focus ultimately
is on what they are wearing?" That, another respondent tweeted, is "because we
have newspapers telling us that smart career women don't wear saris only
western business suits!".

\- Some 20% of Isro's 14,246 employees are women and their numbers are
growing.

------
swatkat
Two thumbs up! [http://s4.firstpost.in/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/isro-
women...](http://s4.firstpost.in/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/isro-womenAFP.jpg)

[http://www.firstpost.com/living/mangalyaans-unexpected-
gift-...](http://www.firstpost.com/living/mangalyaans-unexpected-gift-the-
glimpse-of-isros-rocket-women-1729409.html)

Congrats to all involved :)

------
julian_t
A most excellent picture!

I (English, from London) am currently teaching a group of mainly CS grads here
in Mumbai (Malad, if anyone knows it). About 20% of the group are female, and
they are very impressive. Based on my experience, the more women India can
tempt into science and IT, the better!

------
th3iedkid
simply brilliant picture ...!!

------
enupten
Wow, a positive article about Indian society on HN ? I'm impressed.

